# Gateway laptop broke



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

My power supply port broke, I can try to get model number sometimes
it’s obsolete 2100 days so very old. 
Probably can’t afford a sauder iron right now , not sure I’d i need one .or how ppricey they are any idea how to fix laptop ?


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

ANY help? Or are laptops toast after this problem?


----------

